

How to cool down your MacBook Pro (really!) - ameilij
http://meilij.com/blog/2008/03/09/how-to-cool-down-your-macbook-pro-really/

======
jws
I buy the 3 year warranty on apple laptops and let apple deal with any
problems in heat. That said, there are times when I need them to run full bore
without the fan on, say when I'm mixing audio, so here is the fix...

Before you get the computer cranked up, put on shorts. Place the laptop on
your bare legs with plenty of skin contact area. Now as the computer needs to
dissipate heat it can send it straight into your legs where your advanced
mammalian temperature control system can easily dissipate it. My G4 powerbook
never turns on a fan in this configuration even saturating the CPU for long
periods.

The disturbing part, is that I always expected cyborgs to come about for
benefit of humans, instead I'm donating my body to serve the computer.

~~~
pchristensen
Wow. I have an old Sharp laptop that runs super hot. I'm terrified to put it
on my pants, let along bare skin.

Hope you don't have dreams of posterity. :)

~~~
jws
The key is to put start before it has a chance to get hot.

